# Gateway3DS Hands On Impression



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Many of you are aware of the GW3DS, the first 3DS mode flashcart. The release date was pushed back a bit, so suspicion of it not even existing came to arise. However, today I received my review sample in the mail disproving said suspicions.

Here are a few key excerpts from my experience so far with the GW3DS.

The GW3DS indeed plays 3DS roms. (I've yet to experience any hiccups, or glitches.)
The GW3DS plays already released scene releases. (Without patching.)
The GW3DS saves the 3DS game saves on the 3DS' SD card. (In the form of a .sav file.)
The GW3DS' saves are not interchangeable with those dumped from R4i Save Dongles.
Games from other regions do not show up at all in the menu.
In GW3DS mode, retail 3DS games do not work. You need to reboot the 3DS to play retail 3DS games.
So in conclusion. The GW3DS does in fact exist, works as advertised, and word is that they've been shipped to resellers all over the world. You can follow the GW3DS' progress on the GW3SDS' website, or in our very own forums.

Here are a few pictures of the GW3DS. (Boxing, plasic insert, as well as the front/back of the GW3DS red cartridge.)



Spoiler















There was a mix up in my review sample, and the blue GW3DS card was not included. Once I get it, I'll post pictures of it. My review will be done soon enough. Enjoy.

 The Gateway 3DS can be purchased from NDS-Card.com


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 9, 2013)

PCB shots please


----------



## pokefloote (Aug 9, 2013)

Excellent news, thanks for sharing this information, Devin. I look forward to the full review!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

It's Beautiful...


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice. Time for the scene to have a look at it and create a soft mod...


----------



## Queno138 (Aug 9, 2013)

AWESOME!

I'm curious.
Every time you change a game to play on the GW3ds, do you need to change the .sav on the 3DS's SD card, or will the game recognize it?

(eg, the saves are all saved as 00000001.sav, so you need to swap it on your computer whenever you play a different game)


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Normmatt said:


> PCB shots please


 

I definately would, but the cartridge seems to be glued shut. (However Another World I believe has opened it, and reported that it has a red PCB. Perhaps he can take, and upload a few pics.) I would but can't in fear of damaging it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 9, 2013)

Sweet, waiting for the 6x support.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait, if games from other regions do not show up at all...

How can you even program the region in the first place? Or does gateway only work with a particular region 3DS?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Wait, if games from other regions do not show up at all...
> 
> How can you even program the region in the first place? Or does gateway only work with a particular region 3DS?


 
It has nothing to do with Gateway that determines the region. The 3DS itself and the information inside the ROM must be from the same region. (example. USA rom works in a USA 3DS, but a JAP ROM wont work inside the same 3DS.)


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Wait, if games from other regions do not show up at all...
> 
> How can you even program the region in the first place? Or does gateway only work with a particular region 3DS?


 

It reads whatever rom is on the GW3DS red card. So if it's a Japanese region rom, it'll only work on a Japanese 3DS. (The GW3DS itself is region free in that sense, however the 3DS' aren't.)


----------



## sonic2756 (Aug 9, 2013)

Will nds-card be receiving cards before others since they're located in China?


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> It reads whatever rom is on the GW3DS red card. So if it's a Japanese region rom, it'll only work on a Japanese 3DS. (The GW3DS itself is region free in that sense, however the 3DS' aren't.)


Oh yes, I totally forgot that GW only plays one game per MSD. My bad. Now I get it.



Vengenceonu said:


> It has nothing to do with Gateway that determines the region. The 3DS itself and the information inside the ROM must be from the same region. (example. USA rom works in a USA 3DS, but a JAP ROM wont work inside the same 3DS.)


Yeah. Initially I thought the GW can run a couple of 3DS roms at once, so I was kinda confused on how the Gateway can actually select region preferences.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 9, 2013)

And so it begins.

Will be interesting to see if any group now create a exploit of some sort to stop people from buying carts.


----------



## idleft (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> ​
> In GW3DS mode, retail 3DS games do not work. You need to reboot the 3DS to play retail 3DS games.
> 
> The Gateway 3DS can be purchased from NDS-Card.com


 

It this means that every time you reboot or shut down your 3DS, you have to re-install the GW utilities from the blue DS card?


----------



## BenRK (Aug 9, 2013)

And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.

Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
2011-2013


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

idleft said:


> It this means that every time you reboot or shut down your 3DS, you have to re-install the GW utilities from the blue DS card?


 

Oh no, no. That's not what I meant. I mean that if you want to play retail 3DS games and you're in GW3DS mode you need to reboot. Rebooting takes away the exploit. However when you want to go back into GW3DS mode you need to go into Settings->Other Settings->Profile->Nintendo DS Profile. The 3DS will reboot, and you'll be fine. No need to use the installer unless you go into DS mode. (Play a DS game, or flashcart.)


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 9, 2013)

Great impression, glad that you were able to post this as fast as you did.  Guess you're up one on me.


----------



## Dartz150 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, it works then... my hopes are up for a SD Card exploit instead of a flashcart


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.
> 
> Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
> 2011-2013


Yea... I remember how that happened on the DS... oh wait, it went on to be a huge success. My bad.


----------



## BenRK (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Yea... I remember how that happened on the DS... oh wait, it went on to be a huge success. My bad.


 

Because this is TOTALLY 2006 and 7 years haven't passed and the world is EXACTLY the same as 2006. Why, the Wii is coming out. OH! The PS3 is too! Dude bro 360 awesome!


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.
> 
> Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
> 2011-2013


 
I would not worry too much, most of the 3DS games are crap ...it's a failure in it's own right! ...just like the Wii U ...who wants a next gen console that can play iPhone ported crap games?? yep...no, thank you!


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Aug 9, 2013)

iQue said:


> I would not worry too much, most of the 3DS games are crap ...it's a failure in it's own right! ...just like the Wii U ...who wants a next gen console that can play iPhone ported crap games?? yep...no, thank you!


 
need some prozac bro?


----------



## BenRK (Aug 9, 2013)

So to keep it on topic, device looks like it will be crap and expensive so why bother.


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Queno138 said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I'm curious.
> Every time you change a game to play on the GW3ds, do you need to change the .sav on the 3DS's SD card, or will the game recognize it?
> ...


 

Nope. You can store as many .savs on the SD card as you want. The .savs have their own random name. (Which I assume is related to the rom it belongs to. So the GW3DS searches the SD card for the rom's random number, finds it on there, and then loads it onto the GW3DS.)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

DSi Exclusive roms don't work also

they just don't show up


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> He might, but it's because of some now hidden posts because, I would guess, they were too off topic for the thread (even if I don't agree with that, but a mod hasn't banned me for it, so whatever...). That is why he rages. I would gladly tell you, but again, I have a feeling mods are holding a shotgun to my face right now.
> 
> So to keep it on topic, device looks like it will be crap and expensive so why bother.


 
Your just a great big ball of Pessimistic flesh aren't you. First in that "Gateway 3ds review" video and now here. If this doesn't interest you then keep it moving. Your negativity is leaving a stink in the air.


----------



## BenRK (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Your just a great big ball of Pessimistic flesh aren't you. First in that "Gateway 3ds review" video and now here. If this doesn't interest you then keep it moving. Your negativity is leaving a stink in the air.


 
I'm kind of mellow right now actually. Just past midnight, don't have work till much much later. I can sleep in, have a decent breakfast for once this month...

But yeah, probably crap device with high chance of many catches that make it less appealing.


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 9, 2013)

How were you able to test it without both cards?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> How were you able to test it without both cards?


 
He ran the exploit installer with his supercard dstwo instead of the blue card.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> How were you able to test it without both cards?


 
because the Gateway Blue is just a R4ids.cn R4i Gold card
so you can just use any other flashcard


----------



## Enchilada (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, Devin! I knew this day will come.

Now I'll wait for a cheaper clone...


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> So to keep it on topic, device looks like it will be crap and expensive so why bother.


 
This.

This device is crap. It's vastly overpriced, it is only 1:1 so you need to constantly write the card to pick another game(or need to buy many cards which adds to the cost), it is not region free, it doesn't allow homemade software.

It is just a way to monetize the exploits, instead of developing a softmod with many more capabilities and no need to buy overpriced junk.

I guess that is what Neimod's and Yellow8's policy of not releasing the exploits to the public lead to. Piracy will still run rampant, and will just make rich some chinese people...

Yeah sure dudes, you protected the 3DS from piracy right...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> This.
> 
> This device is crap. It's vastly overpriced, it is only 1:1 so you need to constantly write the card to pick another game(or need to buy many cards which adds to the cost), it is not region free, it doesn't allow homemade software.
> 
> ...


 
over priced lol

R4's Originally cost the same and higher
its only because it got blown so wide open we saw lots of clones so prices dropped


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 9, 2013)

Why not just be happy it works?

Why keep moaning about small details?

I presume those moaning about it don't have the money to buy it or don't have a 4.5.x 3DS. Sour grapes...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Schizoanalysis said:


> Why not just be happy it works?
> 
> Why keep moaning about small details?
> 
> I presume those moaning about it don't have the money to buy it or don't have a 4.5.x 3DS. Sour grapes...


 
its all the kids being spoiled by a bad mix up between amount of company dedication to AP in the previous gens
its only the internet that made it so public what you could do.
spoiled by cheap or softmod hacks thinking its easy to do and costing them bugger all


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> This.
> 
> This device is crap. It's vastly overpriced, it is only 1:1 so you need to constantly write the card to pick another game(or need to buy many cards which adds to the cost), it is not region free, it doesn't allow homemade software.
> 
> ...


 
It's about the same price (if not cheaper) as 2 original full priced 3DS games ...I hardly say it's overpriced for what it can offer.


----------



## Xenirina (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> This.
> 
> This device is crap. It's vastly overpriced, it is only 1:1 so you need to constantly write the card to pick another game(or need to buy many cards which adds to the cost), it is not region free, it doesn't allow homemade software.
> 
> ...



This is almost classic rant material.

I suppose as it is the only device capable of doing what it does it exists in a kind of quantum superposition of crap and good by virtue of not having a reference point.
Overpriced probably falls under the same thing as above
"1:1" I thought this was a softmod launched thing? 1:1 typically refers to a device or subset/section thereof that actually straight up clones things.
Region free and homebrew. Certainly very desirable though we have to debate at this point what level of control the softmod in question affords and if it is a potential future option.

"It is just a way to monetize the exploits"
And? I suppose we could debate the relative merits of monetisation of mods but that would surely lead to flash carts in general being discussed and it is the general position of the site that flash carts, mod chips and more have their place in the world.

"instead of developing a softmod"
Computer/electronics courses/info at the level you would likely need to crack the 3ds are readily available for free on the internet. Depending upon your level of skill the tools to flank it are well within the hobbyist price range.
You will not get any discouragement from most around here for giving it a crack.

"[Neimod and Yellow8 and not releasing exploits] Yeah sure dudes, you protected the 3DS from piracy right..."
Is that their job?


----------



## Andim (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Nice. Time for the scene to have a look at it and create a soft mod...


 
lol. This isn't a crack, or a mod, or an exploit. The Gateway 3DS team hasn't figured anything out about how the 3DS works or how to crack it.

What they've done is take a 3DS cartridge, and substitute the flash for an SD card slot. The ROMs it uses are signed and unmodified full dumps that have to be individually flashed to the SD card so it can pose as the cart's memory. No homebrew can be run on here, not so much as a Hello World.

And hell, it's already been patched out. As a 3DS modding solution, Gateway 3DS is a strikingly limited piece of hardware, and also a complete dead end when it comes to the present and future. If/when the 3DS gets hacked, it will have had nothing to do with this.


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 9, 2013)

Still waiting for mine.....
Also a softmod


----------



## Asphalter (Aug 9, 2013)

Andim said:


> lol. This isn't a crack, or a mod, or an exploit. The Gateway 3DS team hasn't figured anything out about how the 3DS works or how to crack it.
> 
> What they've done is take a 3DS cartridge, and substitute the flash for an SD card slot. The ROMs it uses are signed and unmodified full dumps that have to be individually flashed to the SD card so it can pose as the cart's memory. No homebrew can be run on here, not so much as a Hello World.
> 
> And hell, it's already been patched out. As a 3DS modding solution, Gateway 3DS is a strikingly limited piece of hardware, and also a complete dead end when it comes to the present and future. If/when the 3DS gets hacked, it will have had nothing to do with this.



Take it you don't have one on order then?


----------



## Xenirina (Aug 9, 2013)

Spoiler











 
A picture of both cards in their packaging.
That's our review sample.


----------



## mon0 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thumbs up Devin!


----------



## pasc (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.
> 
> Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
> 2011-2013


If that were to happen ppl would get their pitchforks out and pay Gateway a visit I believe.


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 9, 2013)

Lol. My 3DS is on 4.2 for those who think of sour grapes. And I have plenty of money if I want to buy one. The thing is, this is overpriced. No way you cut it.

Good quality games on 3DS are not that many, and don't cost that much higher than this+memory cards. Plus, you get the genuine deal and don't have to worry about firmware and going online...

As for flashcarts having a place in the world, no they don't. I suppose most aren't bothered because they are used to them from older consoles, but in today's world they have no place, when you can have a softmod and run roms from the SD card. 

As for FAST6191's question about Neimod's and Yellow8's job, no it is not their job to provide us with anything. But, they say things in public, and I can discuss what they say in public. This is called free speech and healthy criticism.

So, when they say we are filthy pirates, make fun of us publicly and mock us and say they won't release anything to help piracy, yet a short while later a flashcart appears to help piracy, I have a right to criticize them, don't I?

Plus, it is my belief that one of them sold it to Gateway. My belief, no proof of course. You can believe otherwise if you will, I don't believe in coincidences...



pasc said:


> If that were to happen ppl would get their pitchforks out and pay Gateway a visit I believe.


 

Piracy existed in the world far before gaming began... Older consoles and home computers where pirated to hell and back. Yet gaming wasn't destroyed... It thrived... Strange, isn't it?

Seriously, piracy is no issue. DS was pirated like crazy, yet it did fine, both in hardware and game sales. Same with the Wii. Or the PSP.

Developers love to blame piracy but it is not a major problem in the industry. There are others far more serious problems with it.

So don't count for the 3DS to die from piracy cause it will not happen. 

Actually, it will get a serious boost from it...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

Andim said:


> lol. This isn't a crack, or a mod, or an exploit. The Gateway 3DS team hasn't figured anything out about how the 3DS works or how to crack it.
> 
> What they've done is take a 3DS cartridge, and substitute the flash for an SD card slot. The ROMs it uses are signed and unmodified full dumps that have to be individually flashed to the SD card so it can pose as the cart's memory. No homebrew can be run on here, not so much as a Hello World.
> 
> And hell, it's already been patched out. As a 3DS modding solution, Gateway 3DS is a strikingly limited piece of hardware, and also a complete dead end when it comes to the present and future. If/when the 3DS gets hacked, it will have had nothing to do with this.



Clone/1:1 was what was initially assumed -- instead it seems the gateway team use a faked/clone card (though you tend to not want to rock the boat too hard/rewrite everything when hacking so that is nothing all that bad) and a software exploit to get it into a position where they can run stuff. I do not know about the levels of access control the 3ds has that would frustrate the eventual homebrew/hacked ROM front but this setup does not preclude it. No doubt Gateway face a massive struggle to keep it relevant if Nintendo is half as good/enthusiastic as their efforts this last year or so would seem to indicate but you might wish to consider dialling back the negativity a tad.


----------



## pasc (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Piracy existed in the world far before gaming began... Older consoles and home computers where pirated to hell and back. Yet gaming wasn't destroyed... It thrived... Strange, isn't it?
> 
> Seriously, piracy is no issue. DS was pirated like crazy, yet it did fine, both in hardware and game sales. Same with the Wii. Or the PSP.
> 
> ...


 
I woudln't believe this applies to any and all cases.

Renegade Kid I think mentioned specially that they'd discontinue futher 3DS Developement when Piracy would arise.

Guess Dementium 1&2 and Moon didn't sell too hot ?


Good news is that as long as Gateway won't work on anything higher than 6.x it won't bother Nintendo "that" much, since newest (and probably those more in need of good sales) games will be unaffected.

It feels quite good to actually buy games.

I for example bought me some Nanoassault, Zelda and Kingdom Hearts for DDD and have been enjoying them.

Go figure.

Back when I was able to "obtain" games like I wanted I often cast aside games I couldn't finsih/didn't feel like in favor of "newer/better" ones.

If you buy them you cherish and play them, its much different.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> The thing is, this is overpriced. No way you cut it.
> 
> Good quality games on 3DS are not that many, and don't cost that much higher than this+memory cards. Plus, you get the genuine deal and don't have to worry about firmware and going online...
> 
> ...



On overpriced. 1) Something is only worth what someone will pay for it, if someone is willing to pay for it then to them it is not overpriced. It might be more than you want to pay for it but that does not make it overpriced in a general sense.
2) There is nothing to compare it against and thus it can not be considered overpriced until there is something that can go up against it. If something of equal functionality and equal quality came out from an equally likeable/future proof team for $10 then it might be considered overpriced. Pending something like that or just something that might be argued to represent a better deal then it can not be considered overpriced.

"don't have to worry about firmware and going online"
The issue comes then in what does that cost for the would be user. As the method is simple (is there compatibility with the firmware in question -> if no then do not update, if yes then consider if updating is worth the effort) that is not such a cost, newer games might not hold much appeal if you have a back catalogue to plunder and what if the person cares little for online functionality.

"Flashcarts in the modern world". That was not really what I was going for but I will address it anyway -- though technically speaking there may be little difference in terms of latency and read/write times there could still be a whole technical minefield in terms of memory addressing, read protocols and even the likes of AP preventing the hypothetical simple SD card reading softmod from working with commercial games. Until such a thing is disproved it would be unwise to discount flash carts.

"Neimod's and Yellow8's job"
Are you deliberately misreading things? I asked if it was Neimod's and Yellow8's job to prevent 3ds games from being run in a manner Nintendo might not care for though it was something of a rhetorical question (though hacker to security consultant/paid to stay away is a well worn path I am not sure it happened here). But anyway the later stuff appears to be speculation with no evidence whatsoever. You are of course free to believe that series of events, there is even some historical precedent for such a thing, and it is not up to me to create moralistic logic for you but pending actual evidence everybody else is quite free to ignore your rantings there/call them out as the baseless speculation that they are.

"Piracy existed in the world far before gaming began"
That is an interesting discussion actually and ignoring piracy perhaps being applied to other forms of copied IP that may not be the case -- software as an abstract concept in IP from the computer itself is a newer one than programmable computers themselves and one that might not fall before what are recognised as the first games made for computers.


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 9, 2013)

pasc said:


> It feels quite good to actually buy games.
> 
> I for example bought me some Nanoassault, Zelda and Kingdom Hearts for DDD and have been enjoying them.
> 
> ...


That's the exact case for me. Nothing feels like buying your own game, it just has this awesome feeling and the fact that you can admire its boxart and put as part of your collection. Also, you don't have to worry about losing features or the game freezing on you or the save corrupting for whatever reason. And you also get to play the most out of it, not the pirate syndrome games where you just never go beyond half anything. Nice Shuichi Akai avatar, btw.


----------



## 59672 (Aug 9, 2013)

Someone might want to clarify with nds-card.com that gbatemp doesn't have 3ds roms for download as they've said on the gateway page.

edit:
Still so much hate for this card after people so spoiled with nds, psp, wii, etc modding. It could have been much worse and much more tedious to play backups. This isn't that bad for price and "difficulty" compared to the past.


----------



## mlooty (Aug 9, 2013)

this is awesome
can't wait to see the full review


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 9, 2013)

This thing has come too late; it can only play games that don't have 6.0 on them and every game worth playing from now on will have 6.0 on it with a mandatory install of it to play. The gateway will never be updated to play 6.0 games. Plus it's not region free so it's only useful for people who haven't played ANY 3ds games so far.

So if you're thinking of getting one to play 3ds games like smash bros and link between worlds from now on you're going to be out of luck.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> That's the exact case for me. Nothing feels like buying your own game, it just has this awesome feeling and the fact that you can admire its boxart and put as part of your collection. Also, you don't have to worry about losing features or the game freezing on you or the save corrupting for whatever reason. And you also get to play the most out of it, not the pirate syndrome games where you just never go beyond half anything. Nice Shuichi Akai avatar, btw.


If that is how it works for you then great I guess, it might not be the best for your wallet but that is not really the concern of most around here.

As for freezing on you and corrupt saves -- typically hacked consoles when I have done it tend to get more reliable and afford more functions as far as save backup goes. Similarly I have had many original games corrupt a save on me or otherwise render themselves unplayable without starting the game over.



Bladexdsl said:


> This thing has come too late; it can only play games that don't have 6.0 on them and every game worth playing from now on will have 6.0 on it with a mandatory install of it to play. The gateway will never be updated to play 6.0 games. Plus it's not region free so it's only useful for people who haven't played ANY 3ds games so far.
> 
> So if you're thinking of getting one to play 3ds games like smash bros and link between worlds from now on you're going to be out of luck.



I would be shocked too if the games did not carry minimum version requirements and updates to match. The rest though is up in the air and still entirely within the realms of possibility.


----------



## deathking (Aug 9, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> This thing has come too late; it can only play games that don't have 6.0 on them and every game worth playing from now on will have 6.0 on it with a mandatory install of it to play. The gateway will never be updated to play 6.0 games. Plus it's not region free so it's only useful for people who haven't played ANY 3ds games so far.
> 
> So if you're thinking of getting one to play 3ds games like smash bros and link between worlds from now on you're going to be out of luck.


 
You have no clue if they cannot patch roms in the future or make it think the 3ds has been updated.


----------



## pasc (Aug 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> That's the exact case for me. Nothing feels like buying your own game, it just has this awesome feeling and the fact that you can admire its boxart and put as part of your collection. Also, you don't have to worry about losing features or the game freezing on you or the save corrupting for whatever reason. And you also get to play the most out of it, not the pirate syndrome games where you just never go beyond half anything. Nice Shuichi Akai avatar, btw.


 
Thanks, I also love my ava


----------



## beta4attack (Aug 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> If that is how it works for you then great I guess, it might not be the best for your wallet but that is not really the concern of most around here.
> 
> As for freezing on you and corrupt saves -- typically hacked consoles when I have done it tend to get more reliable and afford more functions as far as save backup goes. Similarly I have had many original games corrupt a save on me or otherwise render themselves unplayable without starting the game over.


Well, I know that it means less games for me due to my limited allowance, but surprisingly having the original game makes me spend more time on the console than having to play pirated copies, so yeah, I don't really mind having less games if I will enjoy them more. And it will put more use to my allowance since I didn't need to buy anything with it back then bit now I will be buying games with them, so works for me.

As for the freezing thing, not a single original game ever did that for me, only pirated ones, tbh, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

beta4attack said:


> Well, I know that it means less games for me due to my limited allowance, but surprisingly having the original game makes me spend more time on the console than having to play pirated copies, so yeah, I don't really mind having less games if I will enjoy them more. And it will put more use to my allowance since I didn't need to buy anything with it back then bit now I will be buying games with them, so works for me.
> 
> As for the freezing thing, not a single original game ever did that for me, only pirated ones, tbh, but maybe that's just me.



If it is the way you get things done it does not seem an objectionable one at all, can not say it applies to me and mine though.

Freezing, yeah it tends to happen more with dirty/dying devices or when playing at the bleeding edge of piracy but get good pirate methods going on and it is not really a problem. Saves on the other hand have corrupted on several occasions either generally or through various bugs (damn prince of persia tower glitch), if I have set things on the hacker front I just get to restore backups, maybe lose an hour or two and move on with life.


----------



## Tattorack (Aug 9, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Aug 9, 2013)

Weird glitchy site o.o Not sure I wanna use them. I go to check out as a guest and I get THIS as the pay screen. No, that's not me. Weeeeird. *Tries again*




> *Ship To:*
> *Email Address:* [email protected]
> *First Name:* Victor
> *Last Name:* Borges
> ...


 
Edit: Got the order placed and paid with Paypal, but no email confirmation yet. :X Here's hoping everything gets handled okay.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 9, 2013)

Andim said:


> lol. This isn't a crack, or a mod, or an exploit. The Gateway 3DS team hasn't figured anything out about how the 3DS works or how to crack it.
> 
> What they've done is take a 3DS cartridge, and substitute the flash for an SD card slot. The ROMs it uses are signed and unmodified full dumps that have to be individually flashed to the SD card so it can pose as the cart's memory. No homebrew can be run on here, not so much as a Hello World.
> 
> And hell, it's already been patched out. As a 3DS modding solution, Gateway 3DS is a strikingly limited piece of hardware, and also a complete dead end when it comes to the present and future. If/when the 3DS gets hacked, it will have had nothing to do with this.


 

*GATEWAY 3DS UPDATE*

11/07/2013
1) Yes, we are exploit based (Yay !?) and therefore very dependent on console firmware version: Our current plan is to release for firmware version 4.5 while continuing work on a solution for 6.x + after release. (please see note below)

Source: gateway-3ds.com


----------



## ahjuang (Aug 9, 2013)

Can it play animal crossing?


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Aug 9, 2013)

ahjuang said:


> Can it play animal crossing?


No, *Animal Crossing* uses a unique NAND base save.


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 9, 2013)

lol, people over here still think that this is a 1:1 clone. Seriously guys please don't comment on things you don't even know about for the sake of making a point, FYI it is EXPLOIT BASED, though we don't how deep is that and what type of control we have over the system .And all those guys who think that 80$ is too much to pay for 200+ games should really start working on their math skills. Well it also has a 10$ r4i cart in it which means the red one costs about 70$(though they are not sold separately) and what do you guys want to prove by posting bullshit comments about the Hardware, I still respect Gateway 3ds team for responding to our queries all the way long and then posting many free review sample cards to the reviewers. If still you can't deal with it the best option would be to go and buy legit games and update regularly. But surely this card will help guys like me for whom 3ds game cost 70~80$ at least.
 My 3ds has been sitting over for a year now and I am glad that this thing has been finally released to the public. Thanks Gateway and gbatemp for bringing in all the info.
Haters gonna hate, flamers will flame


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> This.
> 
> This device is crap. It's vastly overpriced, it is only 1:1 so you need to constantly write the card to pick another game(or need to buy many cards which adds to the cost), it is not region free, it doesn't allow homemade software.
> 
> ...


 
If Nintendo wants to end piracy, they should drop the rich people prices on the E-Shop.

I like to support developers. I don't like to get robbed.

Also, great work so far Devin. You really are an awesome reviewer. My faith in you is paying off.


----------



## KeybladeWIELDER (Aug 9, 2013)

So it can't play v6.0 games?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 9, 2013)

This is awesome but I dont wanna stay on fw 4.5 FOREVER and still can't play JP games. 3DS games aren't that expensive.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Aug 9, 2013)

KeybladeWIELDER said:


> So it can't play v6.0 games?


Are there any v6.0 games??


----------



## innercy (Aug 9, 2013)

compatible with jap 3ds?.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> If Nintendo wants to end piracy, they should drop the rich people prices on the E-Shop.
> 
> I like to support developers. I don't like to get robbed.
> 
> Also, great work so far Devin. You really are an awesome reviewer. My faith in you is paying off.


 
you do realize the Price for each regions E-shop is set by the Developers and not Nintendo


----------



## lafleche (Aug 9, 2013)

No there are no 6.0 games yet.
There is now one which installs 5.1 though and that is Mario and Luiigi.
That game can't be played with the GW atm.

One thing I would like to get confirmed (or not): when a 3ds is on version X.X and a rom is placed with something higher on the GW: does it update the 3ds to that higher version or does that fail (as a result of the GW-mode)

I ask that because when the GW-team solves the 5.x compatibility (if ever!?) how can I then update my 3DS if above doesn't work. Going on-line puts me on 6.x.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

innercy said:


> compatible with jap 3ds?.



I guess what innercy is trying to ask what I am asking.

Can I use a Japanese rom in a Japanese 3DS with Gateway? It is Clear a US rom will not work in a Japanese 3DS.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

lafleche said:


> No there are no 6.0 games yet.
> There is now one which installs 5.1 though and that is Mario and Luiigi.
> That game can't be played with the GW atm.
> 
> ...


 
because the 3DS wont actually update, the "Gateway Mode" will just run the game on the lower Firmware


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 9, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> because the 3DS wont actually update, the "Gateway Mode" will just run the game on the lower Firmware


 


Actually, no it won't run the game on the lower firmware it just won't run at all sadly.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Twilight_Warrior said:


> Actually, no it won't run the game on the lower firmware it just won't run at all sadly


 
I'm saying what will happen when they get around it -_-

unless another kernel exploit is found


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 9, 2013)

Xarsah16 said:


> I guess what innercy is trying to ask what I am asking.
> 
> Can I use a Japanese rom in a Japanese 3DS with Gateway? It is Clear a US rom will not work in a Japanese 3DS.



Bumping my question, not sure if anyone saw because it has not been answered...


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 9, 2013)

Pong20302000 said:


> you do realize the Price for each regions E-shop is set by the Developers and not Nintendo


 
It is?

Even worse.

I struggle each time I want to buy a game from there because of the ridiculous prices. And more often than not, you find the *SAME* retail copies selling for half the price.

A shame really.


----------



## KeybladeWIELDER (Aug 9, 2013)

Ohhhhh.... Thanks for clarifying


----------



## goldensox (Aug 9, 2013)

WhiteMaze said:


> It is?
> 
> Even worse.
> 
> ...


 

We all know Nintendo cannot into internet, this has been proven multiple times. They still didn't 'got' what online sales are about so let it keep it's current model. Maybe they could attend one or two classes with Gabe Newell someday and learn how to explore that market properly.

But again, the dog only licks his parts because he can.


----------



## Arras (Aug 9, 2013)

goldensox said:


> We all know Nintendo cannot into internet, this has been proven multiple times. They still didn't 'got' what online sales are about so let it keep it's current model. Maybe they could attend one or two classes with Gabe Newell someday and learn how to explore that market properly.
> 
> But again, the dog only licks his parts because he can.


>developers set the price, not Nintendo
>prices are Nintendo's fault
okay


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 9, 2013)

goldensox said:


> We all know Nintendo cannot into internet, this has been proven multiple times. They still didn't 'got' what online sales are about so let it keep it's current model. Maybe they could attend one or two classes with Gabe Newell someday and learn how to explore that market properly.
> 
> But again, the dog only licks his parts because he can.


 
Agreed.

They should learn from Steam. Even poor people have a chance to buy games from it.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> And so it begins.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if any ground now create a exploit of some sort to stop people from buying carts.


 
This.
I think that since the Gateway is released, here is where the actual hacking progress begins.


----------



## drwhojan (Aug 9, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> This.
> I think that since the Gateway is released, here is where the actual hacking progress begins.


 

"here is where the actual hacking progress begins"

That's hard, since red card don't use firmware and can anyone afford to mess a round with the chip inside the card  xd, take it apart to experiment with ... most not.


----------



## Yamagushi (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> Because this is TOTALLY 2006 and 7 years haven't passed and the world is EXACTLY the same as 2006. Why, the Wii is coming out. OH! The PS3 is too! Dude bro 360 awesome!


So you are saying, that it isn't like the DS, because time has passed and things change. Sure sure. But now I have to ask, what are you using as the base of your assumption that this will "kill the 3ds"?


----------



## goldensox (Aug 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> >developers set the price, not Nintendo
> >prices are Nintendo's fault
> okay


 

That's not what I meant to say. Nintendo has complete control on what goes or not on their eshop and console and still a 20 years old game is like 5 bucks. Nintendo should devise a way for the users to give feedback on everything including the price of games, arrange sales, promotions, packs, etc.


----------



## Boy12 (Aug 9, 2013)

drwhojan said:


> "here is where the actual hacking progress begins"
> 
> That's hard, since red card don't use firmware and can anyone afford to mess a round with the chip inside the card xd, take it apart to experiment with ... most not.


 
You're right :/
I need to do some research before I start posting 



iQue said:


> No, *Animal Crossing* uses a unique NAND base save.


 
Doesn't New Super Mario Bros 2 also uses NAND saving?


----------



## elunesgrace (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.
> 
> Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
> 2011-2013


 

As it stands there is some work required and still costs money (each game needs its own sd card).

The lazy person will buy the game and use this for having backups and homebrew. Except I'm not sure if homebrew works on this.


----------



## VLinh (Aug 9, 2013)

If Nintendo does decide to use NAND-based saving, would this be a good counter-measure to this cart for future games?


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 9, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> And all those guys who think that 80$ is too much to pay for 200+ games should really start working on their math skills.


 
We have the reincarnation of Gauss in the forums ladies and gentlemen...

200+ games? How many of them are even worth pirating? 10?15? If you are really selective, like myself, only 4 games are worth it atm, Zelda, Fire Emblem, Mario & Luigi, Mario Kart 7 and if you like tactics Shadow Wars(although this is a matter of taste). The rest i won't even bother pirating.

Games don't require only money. They require time as well, and time is more valuable than money. No need to play that many crappy games, stick to the good ones...

So, for me, if you count that i own both Zelda and Shadow Wars, the rest of the three if i want them cost ~90 euros here. Gateway costs 70 plus 5-10 for each micro sd. I think it is overpriced...


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 9, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> We have the reincarnation of Gauss in the forums ladies and gentlemen...
> 
> 200+ games? How many of them are even worth pirating? 10?15? If you are really selective, like myself, only 4 games are worth it atm, Zelda, Fire Emblem, Mario & Luigi, Mario Kart 7 and if you like tactics Shadow Wars(although this is a matter of taste). The rest i won't even bother pirating.
> 
> ...


 
lol if that is how you think, you shouldn't game at all as they won't make you money until and unless you start developing them (for that you need to be qualified and be good at it which if you were you wouldn't be discussing overpricing issues over here). Even if you want to play 1-2 games still there is no harm in trying out others, and if you want to play online there is no point discussing this over here.

And I remember you complaining how the games were overpriced in your country, so at least be on what your point is over here, if you don't have the money to buy this or the games don't come over here and complain. Wait for sometime and you would find yourself a cheaper clone, this thread is about Gateway 3ds Hands on Impression and not your complains. And I don't see how time is important to you when you are clearly wasting other people's time over here with your petty issues.


----------



## redkeyboard (Aug 9, 2013)

Does download play work fine?


----------



## Fubuki-Shirou (Aug 9, 2013)

Small question, so if I put Japanese games on the gateway, it WOULD work on my JP 3DS? Right?


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Fubuki-Shirou said:


> Small question, so if I put Japanese games on the gateway, it WOULD work on my JP 3DS? Right?


 

Yep.


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> Yep.


How many roms have you tested till now, just curious ?


----------



## Makapaka12345 (Aug 9, 2013)

You should try Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance, to see if it is compatible with the CPP.


----------



## Golds (Aug 9, 2013)

gbatemp
may want to have some words with the cart seller?
I dont think this should the the reply that nds-card.com should give to people

*Product Reviews*
Posted by Triton 08/07/2013

I find form the gateway 3DS that the gateway card is already released.
May I know is it available for sell now?
If I buy the product, where can I get the ROM ?

*Reply:*Dear Triton,
We will receive the cards soon.
You can go to gbatemp.net to find roms.
Thanks.
nds-card.com

http://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=501


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 9, 2013)

Golds said:


> gbatemp
> may want to have some words with the cart seller?
> I dont think this should the the reply that nds-card.com should give to people
> 
> ...


 
Post an image, for legitimacy?


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Aug 9, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> Post an image, for legitimacy?


 
Here it is










Golds said:


> gbatemp
> may want to have some words with the cart seller?
> I dont think this should the the reply that nds-card.com should give to people
> 
> ...


 


I just told them to take it off right now


----------



## chyyran (Aug 9, 2013)

Does it play eShop games?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Golds said:


> gbatemp
> may want to have some words with the cart seller?
> I dont think this should the the reply that nds-card.com should give to people
> 
> ...


 

I informed costello yesterday he said he would handle it.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Aug 9, 2013)

Ron said:


> Does it play eShop games?


nope, only retail cart roms.

eShop titles are encrypted to the 3DS they are downloaded to anyways, you wouldn't be able to use anybody's elses 3DS copy of the game to do so.


----------



## Schnida (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm already looking forward to "Will my 3DS Brick??? 2.0"


----------



## GilBoy (Aug 9, 2013)

New pictures from eurasia:


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Found this:


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Aug 9, 2013)

Boy12 said:


> Doesn't New Super Mario Bros 2 also uses NAND saving?


Not sure, Gateway did not say anything about NSMB2, did they??


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 9, 2013)

So Devin does rom_tool actually work? The one from here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-rom-tool-rom_tool.349314/

Kinda curious now that we could actually test it.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's the DS-scene Gateway 3DS Review for people who wants something now while Devin is working. It'ts okay i guess but it really goes into the bare minimum of things that need reviewing. Hell he only reviewed 8 3ds games. Think of it as the "Sparknotes" of what Devin will make.


----------



## Chaoskiller218 (Aug 9, 2013)

BenRK said:


> And so it came to pass that the 3DS was doomed to failure from piracy. People all over the internet became too lazy to purchase games and just loaded up their 3DS's with pirated games. Game developers ceased support for the console, and the 3DS died many years too young.
> 
> Rest in peace, 3DS, the world barely knew ye...
> 2011-2013


 
Why would the 3ds be dead the gateway can't play new games unless it is updated for the latest firmware and it it $80


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Here's the DS-scene Gateway 3DS Review for people who wants something now while Devin is working. It'ts okay i guess but it really goes into the bare minimum of things that need reviewing. Hell he only reviewed 8 3ds games. Think of it as the "Sparknotes" of what Devin will make.


 

*Pro's:*

Plays 3DS backups.
External saving.
Comes with good NDS flashcart.
*Cons:*

Only works with certain games released before the 5.x update.
Not being able to have multiple 3DS games on the microSD card.
Expensive, €75/$80
Limited compatibility
Considering this is the first 3DS flashcart I can live with not being able to play every game yet. The Gateway team is hard at work to updating the exploit to support 5.x and possibly 6.0 firmwares so more compatibility will be seen in the near future. And as this is the first 3DS flashcart the price will be high.


*Final Score:* *70%*


----------



## chyyran (Aug 9, 2013)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> nope, only retail cart roms.
> 
> eShop titles are encrypted to the 3DS they are downloaded to anyways, you wouldn't be able to use anybody's elses 3DS copy of the game to do so.


 
That's not good. There are tons of eShop titles that I'd love to play, but I wouldn't be able to buy or in any way access them without updating, which can easily render the Gateway unusable.


So, that sucks. Nintendo can patch this thing at any time, so it could become an $80 paperweight..


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Aug 9, 2013)

Everyone said the same thing with the Cyclo iEvolution, so what is your point exactly. Most of us already know this is just on borrowed time.

That is why you always told to NEVER UPDATE your 3DS unless your willing to lose your flashcart.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 9, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> So Devin does rom_tool actually work? The one from here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-rom-tool-rom_tool.349314/
> 
> Kinda curious now that we could actually test it.


Yeah I would like to know too 
And in case it works someone should try to change the region info of the game example from JAP to EUR. (But the game might be encrypted so I doubt it will work) xd


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> So Devin does rom_tool actually work? The one from here: http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-rom-tool-rom_tool.349314/
> 
> Kinda curious now that we could actually test it.


 

I tried to get it to work, but it wouldn't on my Windows 8 machine. Same goes for the GUI version.


----------



## BenRK (Aug 9, 2013)

ahjuang said:


> Can it play animal crossing?


 

Most likely not, but you can purchase your own copy of Animal Crossing for a not unreasonable $35 new. Heck, most places sell it for cheaper new. If you can afford an $80 piracy device but not a $35 game, then you're doing it wrong...


----------



## TyBlood13 (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> I tried to get it to work, but it wouldn't on my Windows 8 machine. Same goes for the GUI version.


 
Try a VM yet?


----------



## n1ghty (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you for the review Devin!

Can you give us some informations about the micro sd card(s) you used? (Class, Manufacturer, Size,...)
It would be nice if you could test some different cards, especially some cheap and slow cards


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

This is just a hands on impression.  The review will be posted once I've gotten more usage of the device.

I've tested it so far with;

32GB Adata Class 4 Micro SD Card
16GB Unbranded Class 4 Micro SD Card

I've yet to try a VM, I was going to message KazoWAR to see if he could reupload his GUI version.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin is a single microSD for every Rom right?

Is there anything to patch or change the rom region?


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Correct, but it only takes a couple minutes to change the rom on the computer.

And nothing as of yet.


----------



## ßleck (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> This is just a hands on impression.  The review will be posted once I've gotten more usage of the device.
> 
> I've tested it so far with;
> 
> ...


 
That reminds me. When exactly do you think you will be posting the review?


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Aug 9, 2013)

hope NSMB2 can be tried to test its saving method to see if it is indeed NAND saving or not


----------



## Devin (Aug 9, 2013)

Midnight Tboy said:


> hope NSMB2 can be tried to test its saving method to see if it is indeed NAND saving or not


 

Huh? I've played NSMB2 just fine, I've also loaded a save from it.


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Aug 9, 2013)

ah thanks....guess the posts from the previous page were just confused with their info then....good to know as thats a vital one for when I get mine


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 9, 2013)

If the game use NAND save, like AC:NL, can it boot, but just can't save?
Because when you play at Animal Crossing: New Leaf, you never close your 3DS... right?


----------



## TemplarGR (Aug 9, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> lol if that is how you think, you shouldn't game at all As they won't make you money until and unless you start developing them( for that you need to be qualified and be good at it which if you were you wouldn't be discussing overpricing issues over here. Even if you want to play 1-2 games still there is no harm in trying out others, and if you want to play online there is not point discussing this over here.
> 
> And I remember you complaining how the games were overpriced in your country, so atleast be on what your point is over here, if you don't have the money to buy this or the games don't come over here and complain. Wait for sometime and you would find yourself a cheaper clone, this thread is about Gateway 3ds Hands on Impression and not your complains. And I don't see how time is important to you when you are clearly wasting other people's time over here with your petty issues.


 

My friend, it seems to me you never had any lessons on logic...

For example, that the games are overpriced, doesn't mean that i have no money to buy them. They are just overpriced. Just because i have let's say 100 euros in my pocket, doesn't mean i will give 100 for a hamburger. If the humberger costs 100 euros, it is overpriced. Unless it is made of gold. That i don't want to be a sucker and pay that much, doesn't mean that it has the right price... Your point?

Second, if i am wasting your time, ignore my posts. 

It is sad that people like you would love to silence anyone who has a different opinion. I thought forums are made for people to discuss things, express their opinions, and well, complain if the want to. Have a problem with that?


----------



## tbgtbg (Aug 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> tbgtbg said:
> 
> 
> > How were you able to test it without both cards?
> ...





Pong20302000 said:


> because the Gateway Blue is just a R4ids.cn R4i Gold card
> so you can just use any other flashcard



Ah, interesting.


----------



## lafleche (Aug 9, 2013)

so that card can be patched for use on a 6.2.x 3ds with the firmware found on http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.htm ???


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 9, 2013)

I currently have 17 ROMs waiting for when I get my Gateway, and I would have more if the damn scene peeps would release NA games and not EU ones. Obviously, if you only want 2 games, don't get Gateway. But think about it. If you want just 2 games, and a 3DSXL costs $200, you're spending $140 per game. How is that not overpriced? For my current ROM stock, $200 (it was actually $188 for me, but whatever) + $80 for Gateway, divided by 17 = approximately $17 per game. And that number will just get lower with more scene releases, and even lower if they get it working on higher firmwares.

So, TL;DR: Gateway rules, and so does Devin for taking time out of his life to deal with everyone's questions.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 9, 2013)

My guess I doubt we or gateway will find a new exploit on 6.x and up; remember they can patch ANY kernel mode exploit we find even though hardware downgrading is possible.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 9, 2013)

And, as I understood, double firmware is also possible!
That is one of the things I wait for...


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 9, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> And, as I understood, double firmware is also possible!
> That is one of the things I wait for...


Where did you hear that from?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Devin said:


> Huh? I've played NSMB2 just fine, I've also loaded a save from it.


 
its because NFO rush had a mistake with info about NSMB2 thinking it had NAND but I corrected them and they changed it


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Where did you hear that from?



A couple of weeks back we got a thread where someone had downgraded their NAND. From there is a fairly short hop to get dual NAND. Indeed if you really wanted you could probably wire one up before the day is done (find an XD flash card as they are more or less raw NAND).
http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-xl-nand-dumps-and-downgrades.350873/ was the overview/portal post I made for it.



Twilight_Warrior said:


> Actually, no it won't run the game on the lower firmware it just won't run at all sadly.
> 
> 
> Pong20302000 said:
> ...


I saw rumblings but nothing has yet been confirmed -- are we actually looking at true version checks/library/function updates or just a simple string check?
To further Pong20302000's post though there are traditionally three methods of getting around version checks
1) You hack the game as much as it needs to work on an older firmware, can be trivial and can be almost impossible/a 9 year project.
2) You fake the version number it reports back and if you can any other checks. Though far from the only method there was some stuff on the Wii for this where people would start to update and turn it off before it completes, it would say new version for the games but have the older version bugs.
3) You run the real version of the firmware in memory but have the one you use for your exploit still there to launch it in the first place. Depending upon how you want to view it this is most hacks in the history of ever but going a bit more strict the JTAG hack on the 360 is a fine example of this.

Some combination of 2 and 3 are most likely here.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 10, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A couple of weeks back we got a thread where someone had downgraded their NAND. From there is a fairly short hop to get dual NAND. Indeed if you really wanted you could probably wire one up before the day is done (find an XD flash card as they are more or less raw NAND).
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-xl-nand-dumps-and-downgrades.350873/ was the overview/portal post I made for it.


Ah, I read about the NAND downgrade but didn't think about the possibility of dual firmware. I don't see a point of it myself (at present), unless you wanna be able to go back and forth between current firmware for e-shop, online, etc. and a pre-5.0 firmware for Gateway. Assuming Gateway stops functioning on all future release games, I would just get my fill of all the games currently supported by Gateway then update and continue playing future releases.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I use online/eShop actively and I want my DS flashcard to work. So dual firmware is a great thing for me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah I am rarely sold on the idea of dual NAND for consoles unless the benefits come in the forms of different games supported and such like -- it just seems like a really aggravating version of the "how do I keep this file up to date" problem faced by those doing work across multiple machines. Indeed I reckon you would probably be better of dumping the 4.5 firmware and then going as you will safe in the knowledge you can probably revert.

That said it is not only gateway that have advised holding on 4.5 firmwares if hacking is your goal.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 10, 2013)

Nothing new or surprising here, though I wonder why saves dumped with a hardware device don't work...



Queno138 said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I'm curious.
> Every time you change a game to play on the GW3ds, do you need to change the .sav on the 3DS's SD card, or will the game recognize it?
> ...


I'm willing to bet that they're saved under different filenames. It would make no sense for them to be saved under the same filename.
This has probably been answered already but I'm not reading through 7 pages 



Pedeadstrian said:


> Ah, I read about the NAND downgrade but didn't think about the possibility of dual firmware. I don't see a point of it myself (at present), unless you wanna be able to go back and forth between current firmware for e-shop, online, etc. and a pre-5.0 firmware for Gateway. Assuming Gateway stops functioning on all future release games, I would just get my fill of all the games currently supported by Gateway then update and continue playing future releases.


This interests me a lot. If I could use the Gateway 3DS and still be able to have an updated system on another NAND for eShop games and other stuff then I would be a happy man.
As some people have mentioned patching the version check so the system thinks it's up to date when you try to run a newer game should be possible, so that combined with the ability to switch to another up to date NAND would make the Gateway a near perfect solution.

I see dual NAND modchips coming up in the near future 
Wonder how hard one of those would be to install.... wouldn't wanna ruin my 3DS.


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> This is just a hands on impression.  The review will be posted once I've gotten more usage of the device.
> 
> I've tested it so far with;
> 
> ...


 
what are you wanting again?


----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> what are you wanting again?


 

Didn't you make a GUI for 3DS rom tool? I attempted to download it using your link, but the file was taken off.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> Didn't you make a GUI for 3DS rom tool? I attempted to download it using your link, but the file was taken off.


I found this in my downloads folder for ya: http://www.mediafire.com/download/8xhmtmdl0g9es88/3DSRTool_1_0_0_1_update..zip


----------



## KazoWAR (Aug 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> Didn't you make a GUI for 3DS rom tool? I attempted to download it using your link, but the file was taken off.


ok i was just asking because i was not sure what tool you was talking about,

http://www.mediafire.com/?aaraowzfgl7vvt5


damnit not again! i updated the program and replaced the link but all that was changed was text, the link still linked to the old link  i fixed the link in the other thread aswell.


----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> ok i was just asking because i was not sure what tool you was talking about,
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?aaraowzfgl7vvt5
> 
> ...


 

Thanks, works great. Trimmed roms do not work on the GW3DS sadly. Game doesn't show up at all.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 10, 2013)

Devin said:


> Thanks, works great. Trimmed roms do not work on the GW3DS sadly. Game doesn't show up at all.


Damn, that sucks. Looks like 4GB microSDs won't work on 4GB games.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 10, 2013)

So how much would the Gateway cart by itself cost if someone sold it without the R4?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 10, 2013)

Isaiahplayspokem said:


> So how much would the Gateway cart by itself cost if someone sold it without the R4?


Probably not much cheaper. Assuming you mean retailer and not second-hand. I doubt Gateway would sell individual carts since that would mean less profit.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 10, 2013)

Also, how exactly does the Launcher.dat that you put on your SD Card work?


----------



## logon (Aug 10, 2013)

Is there any news of the blue card being updated too 6.2.X
Thanks in advance


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Isaiahplayspokem said:


> Also, how exactly does the Launcher.dat that you put on your SD Card work?


 
Magic.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh. Magic. You have inspired me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 10, 2013)

Are people really complaining about the cost? I don't mean to play Devil's advocate here, but let's do some basic math..

The average 3DS game is $40, right? Times that by two and you have the cost of the Gateway, right?

Okay, $80... The average cost of a 2GB MicroSD is roughly $5, at least here it is. Times that by 8, and you have $40. That leaves us at $120. The cost of THREE brand new 3DS games, and you're able to have EIGHT at a time... Not to mention the cards are reusable. Some people won't like me, but in the long term it's cheaper, more of a mess though.

Am I interested? Yup. Will I buy it? Probably not. Too much of a hassle to even get it working.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 10, 2013)

I haven't been keeping up with this. Does it still have the one game per microSD restriction?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 10, 2013)

DeMoN said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this. Does it still have the one game per microSD restriction?


Yep.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 10, 2013)

DeMoN said:


> I haven't been keeping up with this. Does it still have the one game per microSD restriction?


 

Yep! Hey dude long time no see. Did not know you still frequented here.


----------



## elgarta (Aug 10, 2013)

TemplarGR said:


> Lol. My 3DS is on 4.2 for those who think of sour grapes. And I have plenty of money if I want to buy one. The thing is, this is overpriced. No way you cut it.
> Good quality games on 3DS are not that many, and don't cost that much higher than this+memory cards. Plus, you get the genuine deal and don't have to worry about firmware and going online...


 
Overprice? Not really, no. Worth the cost to purchase? Depends how badly you want it. Just because a product is released, it doesn't mean that it has to be sold for a price that everyone can afford. If it isn't worth the money to someone, then they shouldn't complain about the cost, but if it is then good for them, I hope they enjoy their cart. Also, seeing as this flash cart is the only current 3DS solution, they have the right to mark it as much as they want. No point in moaning over it.



TemplarGR said:


> As for flashcarts having a place in the world, no they don't. I suppose most aren't bothered because they are used to them from older consoles, but in today's world they have no place, *when you can have a softmod* and run roms from the SD card.


 
Bolded, italicized and underlined the important parts. Where you CAN have a softmod, then a flashcart is essentially useless. But there are no softmod solutions for the 3DS, DS, DSi, GBA.. In fact, there are no softmod solutions for many of the legacy consoles with flash-carts on the market. So saying they have no place in the world is incorrect. They are a viable form of rom-loaders for consoles that don't have a softmod alternative, so their existence is very welcome. If you have a working 3DS softmod that you'd like to point out to make your point seem valid, then feel free to link it and show me.



TemplarGR said:


> As for FAST6191's question about Neimod's and Yellow8's job, no it is not their job to provide us with anything. But, they say things in public, and I can discuss what they say in public. This is called free speech and healthy criticism.
> 
> So, when they say we are filthy pirates, make fun of us publicly and mock us and say they won't release anything to help piracy, yet a short while later a flashcart appears to help piracy, I have a right to criticize them, don't I?


 
I do not get what you are complaining about here, Gateway 3DS has NOTHING to do with Neimod or Yellow8. If they choose not to release anything to help piracy, then their hands are clean of this entire situation. They chose not to contribute, and they have no obligation to do so. So no, you don't have a right to criticize them at all. If Gateway 3DS is released and helps with piracy, then why should Neimod or Yellow8 even be dragged into it?

You could complain and criticize them if they said that they would release it after a flash cart was released, and then didn't live up to their promises, but that is not what happened here. You could also complain if they said they wouldn't release it and then released their own flash cart, but again that isn't what happened here.


----------



## relminator (Aug 10, 2013)

Kids... hard to please.


----------



## 2ndApex (Aug 10, 2013)

Can we ban TemplarGR yet?


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 10, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Can we ban TemplarGR yet?


CAN WE??


----------



## Makapaka12345 (Aug 10, 2013)

Devin did you receive the Gateway 3DS cartridge from the Gateway Team, or did you buy it?
If it is the former, did it look like this...


----------



## Devin (Aug 10, 2013)

I got it directly from the GW3DS team. Yes my red card looks like that, but I didn't get the blue card.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2013)

2ndApex said:


> Can we ban TemplarGR yet?



If we banned everybody that had a questionable relationship with logic and the meanings of words (doubly so as some of that may be lost in translation as well) we would have a somewhat smaller user base. Other than that he has not done anything really outrageous so probably not.
We try to keep things on topic and that is not to say he is not on various radars but again nothing outrageous has occurred.


----------



## manu-m3 (Aug 10, 2013)

The blue card is only a normal R4 Clone, so is it possible to run the Installer.nds on another flashcart too?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 10, 2013)

manu-m3 said:


> The blue card is only a normal R4 Clone, so is it possible to run the Installer.nds on another flashcart too?


 
yes, Devin even had to do it as he did not get the blue card.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a feeling that in the next 2 weeks or so, someone will reveese this Installer.nds and make it so no flash card is required.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 10, 2013)

Can you remove the exploit? Or is your access to the DS mode profile forever gone in favor of switching to GW mode? What did it change your name/message to I wonder (I'm assuming this is where they caused an overflow)?


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 10, 2013)

KidIce said:


> Can you remove the exploit? Or is your access to the DS mode profile forever gone in favor of switching to GW mode? What did it change your name/message to I wonder (I'm assuming this is where they caused an overflow)?


It's only temporary until you use ds mode again.


----------



## Rytoast (Aug 10, 2013)

Mchief298 said:


> Are people really complaining about the cost? I don't mean to play Devil's advocate here, but let's do some basic math..
> 
> The average 3DS game is $40, right? Times that by two and you have the cost of the Gateway, right?
> 
> Okay, $80... The average cost of a 2GB MicroSD is roughly $5, at least here it is. Times that by 8, and you have $40. That leaves us at $120. The cost of THREE brand new 3DS games, and you're able to have EIGHT at a time... Not to mention the cards are reusable. Some people won't like me, but in the long term it's cheaper, more of a mess though.


 
Not to mention that if you don't already have a DS Flashcart, this becomes one hell of a deal.


----------



## darcangel (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't get why you people are complaining about price; the resellers in Brazil are charging about U$170, with a 2 months delivery time.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Yea... I remember how that happened on the DS... oh wait, it went on to be a huge success. My bad.


 
Maybe it's just me but I did detect sarcasm in that post.


----------



## KidIce (Aug 10, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> It's only temporary until you use ds mode again.


 
The set up video in that "other" review shows the exploit being installed and then the 3DS powering down. I would assume they are flashing a nonvolatile area in the 3DS (that holds the DS profile settings) since it survives the power cycle, This would suggest it is permanent until that area is reflashed w/ valid data instead of the exploit. How does just using DS mode recover this area? Really, I'm curious.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 10, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I did detect sarcasm in that post.


 
Sarcasm? Why I would never... I'm very offended by your statement.


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 10, 2013)

Even if it is overpriced as people are assuming it to be, its still irresistible for me . WTH, I am gonna order it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Sarcasm? Why I would never... I'm very offended by your statement.


 
I should clarify; I meant sarcasm in the post you responded to.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 10, 2013)

I curious to know if WPA connection, 3DS IR, stereocospical 3D... work. If yes, that would mean that they could be used in DS mode?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 10, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> I curious to know if WPA connection, 3DS IR, stereocospical 3D... work. If yes, that would mean that they could be used in DS mode?



If the exploit punches a hole through whatever sandboxing the DS mode has then it running in DS mode has little bearing on much of anything.
The other problem is most DS games are built to use the DS hardware which was limited in that regard so consider it no, if it does happen it will only be as a result of extensive hacking of a game (most likely more hacking than I have ever seen done in the history of anything) or if someone is good enough to slide something in on the background processes of the 3DS (no mean feat to have something like you mentioned made possible).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> I curious to know if WPA connection, 3DS IR, stereocospical 3D... work. If yes, that would mean that they could be used in DS mode?


 
If DS mode is the replication of DS functionality, which lacks all three, I don't know why they would work in this instance.

Especially as DS games weren't designed with stereoscope in mind and cannot make use of WPA at all. The only way would be heavy modification of the game itself.

It's like asking if a PS2 game will make use of functionality PS3 games introduced.


----------



## medoli900 (Aug 10, 2013)

I know, but the exploit make 3DS game work into DS mode, if I understood. So I thought that maybe we could use the IR connection for the latest pokemon game with a DS flashcard, using the 3DS built in IR instead of game card IR.


----------



## Codc (Aug 10, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> I currently have 17 ROMs waiting for when I get my Gateway, and I would have more if the damn scene peeps would release NA games and not EU ones. Obviously, if you only want 2 games, don't get Gateway. But think about it. If you want just 2 games, and a 3DSXL costs $200, you're spending $140 per game. How is that not overpriced? For my current ROM stock, $200 (it was actually $188 for me, but whatever) + $80 for Gateway, divided by 17 = approximately $17 per game. And that number will just get lower with more scene releases, and even lower if they get it working on higher firmwares.
> 
> So, TL;DR: Gateway rules, and so does Devin for taking time out of his life to deal with everyone's questions.


 
Seriously, why aren't they dumping more USA games? I want my SMT4.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 11, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> I know, *but the exploit make 3DS game work into DS mode*, if I understood. So I thought that maybe we could use the IR connection for the latest pokemon game with a DS flashcard, using the 3DS built in IR instead of game card IR.



And the original tweezer attack for the Wii used the gamecube backwards compatibility, the original DS hacks used a GBA cart and the present Wii U hacks do all sorts of odd stuff with the Wii mode. Backwards compatibility is a nice thing for hackers to explore/play with but it means surprisingly little in terms of what end hacks might look like and generally whenever backwards compatibility has been used/gained it does not go very far from the original setup. It might happen as you wish one day but a lot of work will have to be done before then and that is a lot of work after that for a hack that not so many people will likely care to have. For the foreseeable future though not a chance.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 11, 2013)

medoli900 said:


> I know, but the exploit make 3DS game work into DS mode, if I understood. So I thought that maybe we could use the IR connection for the latest pokemon game with a DS flashcard, using the 3DS built in IR instead of game card IR.





			
				yellows8 on 3Dbrew said:
			
		

> Too long or corrupted strings (01Ah 2 Nickname length in characters 050h 2 Message length in characters) in the NVRAM DS user settings cause (System Settings->Other Settings->Profile->Nintendo DS Profile)* to crash in 3DS-mode* due to a stack-smash.* The DSi is not vulnerable to this*, DSi launcher(menu) and DSi System Settings will reset the NVRAM user-settings if the length field values are too long(same result as when the CRCs are invalid).


The exploit can only occur when the DSi code is executing in 3DS mode. That was a mistake on Nintendo's part to allow hackable DSi code to run outside of its sandbox.


----------



## Coto (Aug 11, 2013)

Snailface said:


> The exploit can only occur when the DSi code is executing in 3DS mode. That was a mistake on Nintendo's part to allow hackable DSi code to run outside of its sandbox.


 
Uh, I think you got it wrong:

while squashing 220 bytes of words on the *DS Nickname* memory stack (which was 26 bytes top), causes an exception. (3DS mode crash, because ARM11 is running ARMv6 extensions) , but not entirely, because the exception was handled {trying to allocate a new area(*pointer to) DS Nickname's buffer stack}.

Then 2nd patch, ARM11 stubcode (in fact, running in kernel-area), is embedded on the new DS Nickname's buffer stack pointer (26 bytes long) allowing you to run whatever you want.

All that appart, yellows8 mentioned on DSi (harware) this is not working, because if any of the above changes are applied, and the stack breaks, values are reverted to factory settings (string data)

I could be wrong..


----------



## zanfire (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone has a list somewhere, but are the following games usable on gateway as of now?: (and I'm on 3.0 atm...I never update in general)

SMT 4 / SMT soul hackers / etrain 4 / tales of the abyss / lugi's manison / fire emblem / professor layton / heroes of ruin / castlevaina /mario land / mario kart

I don't know if I have to update for some, or if any of the newer games like SMT 4 are unplayable due to firmware. If i can get to play the at least first 5~ games I'm gonna order one of these now (I'm bored as hell lately and most of my cash is going for a car).


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 11, 2013)

zanfire said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has a list somewhere, but are the following games usable on gateway as of now?: (and I'm on 3.0 atm...I never update in general)
> 
> SMT 4 / SMT soul hackers / etrain 4 / tales of the abyss / lugi's manison / fire emblem / professor layton / heroes of ruin / castlevaina /mario land / mario kart
> 
> I don't know if I have to update for some, or if any of the newer games like SMT 4 are unplayable due to firmware. If i can get to play the at least first 5~ games I'm gonna order one of these now (I'm bored as hell lately and most of my cash is going for a car).


Yes to all (or so we assume, but not every ROM has been tested), but some of those (SMT4, Soul Hackers, and possibly others) have yet to be dumped (at least in America).


----------



## zanfire (Aug 11, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Yes to all (or so we assume, but not every ROM has been tested), but some of those (SMT4, Soul Hackers, and possibly others) have yet to be dumped (at least in America).


 

That's good to know, just wanted to make sure they didn't need to me to update past 3.0. I'm sure those games are dumped somewhere or will be soon enough. I'll download a bunch of them roms to see what I can collect. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dalc789 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been wondering something.  Right now my 3DS is version 3.0.  Would I be able to update it to 4.5 putting a rom that has the firmware on the gateway?  Or do I need a legitimate cartridge?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 11, 2013)

zanfire said:


> That's good to know, just wanted to make sure they didn't need to me to update past 3.0. I'm sure those games are dumped somewhere or will be soon enough. I'll download a bunch of them roms to see what I can collect. Thanks for the info.


Some of them require 4.5. But Gateway works on 4.5, so it's all good.



dalc789 said:


> I've been wondering something. Right now my 3DS is version 3.0. Would I be able to update it to 4.5 putting a rom that has the firmware on the gateway? Or do I need a legitimate cartridge?


I've heard people say ROMs will update you, and I've heard people say they won't. I'm pretty sure they will, though.

Devin I got a question. I know it's one ROM per uSD card, but what would happen if you had two ROMs on the same card? How would Gateway pick which one to run? Have you tried that?


----------



## Devin (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes I have. Windows only allows you to have one partition on a micro SD card at a time sadly.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 11, 2013)

Devin said:


> Yes I have. Windows only allows you to have one partition on a micro SD card at a time sadly.


How about other os?


----------



## dragonjud (Aug 11, 2013)

I know Nds-card is supposed to be reliable, but their ordering GUI is garbage.  Went through the ordering process, and after entering my info and clicking 'next/continue', it confirmed that I was somewhere in Russia, and that I was ordering an Acekard...really?


----------



## tecra_a8 (Aug 11, 2013)

dalc789 said:


> I've been wondering something. Right now my 3DS is version 3.0. Would I be able to update it to 4.5 putting a rom that has the firmware on the gateway? Or do I need a legitimate cartridge?


 
No, because in order to use gateway, you must have 4.5 installed on your system, so it basically like this:
1.) Have system 4.5 on your 3DS
2.) set-up Gateway 3DS
3.) insert ROM to your SD card and play


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 11, 2013)

tecra_a8 said:


> No, because in order to use gateway, you must have 4.5 installed on your system, so it basically like this:
> 1.) Have system 4.5 on your 3DS
> 2.) set-up Gateway 3DS
> 3.) insert ROM to your SD card and play


Wasn't it said that Gateway works on 4.2 to 4.5 and a ROM can be used to update the 3ds ?? Somebody please clarify?


----------



## f0rCe (Aug 11, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> Wasn't it said that Gateway works on 4.2 to 4.5 and a ROM can be used to update the 3ds ?? Somebody please clarify?


Unfortunately not. Original 3DS Cartridge Update only!

Gateway Team told yesterday in an e-mail.

4.2 works too, but you can't play the newer games like Luigis Mansion Dark Moon or Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D.


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Aug 11, 2013)

this is the GateWay for GameBoy ;D anyone want one?? C:


----------



## lafleche (Aug 11, 2013)

f0rCe said:


> Unfortunately not. Original 3DS Cartridge Update only!
> 
> Gateway Team told yesterday in an e-mail.
> 
> 4.2 works too, but you can't play the newer games like Luigis Mansion Dark Moon or Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D.


 
So updating a 3ds becomes something difficult or even impossible?
Say -just to make my point because it could never happen- they will make the GW 6.1 compatible (but not 6.2). I want to play Mario and Luigi which needs 5.1.
I can't go online for an update because that will put me on 6.2.
There is no game out yet which has 6.1 included.

So unless their 6.1 solution also works for 5.1 (borrow the original game then): How can I update my 3DS then?
Even if they create a 6.2 solution they have to be really quick because Nintendo will close the exploit in 6.3 (and you can bet that they are working on that right now!!)


----------



## Codc (Aug 11, 2013)

f0rCe said:


> Unfortunately not. Original 3DS Cartridge Update only!
> 
> Gateway Team told yesterday in an e-mail.
> 
> 4.2 works too, but you can't play the newer games like Luigis Mansion Dark Moon or Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D.


 
Could somebody with a gateway3ds confirm this?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 11, 2013)

has the PCB pics been posted yet?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> has the PCB pics been posted yet?


 







Picture posted on EurAsia.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> -snip-
> 
> Picture posted on EurAsia.


 
thank you


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2013)

Devin



Well, that's gonna be interesting to say the least, it's getting more "region free" so to speak.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 11, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Devin
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Well, that's gonna be interesting to say the least, it's getting more "region free" so to speak.


That's great news. I thought at first them going down was them running off with our monies, but it looks like they're still working.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2013)

They should be. I would have been really disappointed if the flashcart turned out to be dead here. And I've owned a lot of disappointing flashcarts. Like, the EX4i or the CycloDS iEvolution.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 11, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> They should be. I would have been really disappointed if the flashcart turned out to be dead here. And I've owned a lot of disappointing flashcarts. Like, the EX4i or the CycloDS iEvolution.


It's a pretty big leap in such a short time, though. Yesterday, only games 4.5 or below from your system's region. Today, 5.1 game support and region free. My inner cynic is going wild, but I'm still excited.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 11, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> It's a pretty big leap in such a short time, though. Yesterday, only games 4.5 or below from your system's region. Today, 5.1 game support and region free. My inner cynic is going wild, but I'm still excited.


 

I know, I was watching the video that one guy posted on his topic, and I was like, hah, what is this trolling. And then I looked at the video submitter, and I was like, well fuck, color me surprised.


----------



## Midnight Tboy (Aug 12, 2013)

an upcoming patch to make it support M&L Dream Team - sweet - that's me sold on it   Will order in the morning (and have faith that it will be released)


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm reading other sites and people are clueless about the possibilities of the cart. Retards on this forum have totally misled people. So help spread the facts - this cart DOES UTILIZE A FIRMWARE HACK. And it does it at KERNEL level. It's not 'dead on arrival', it's not limited to 1:1 reading of games, it's not going to be entirely useless in future - ALL of these things can be fixed in time with more work on the firmware hacking. It's just very complex but it will be done. Updates do not entirely stop future possibilities, this cart will become more and more useful in the future i assure you.

Also one fucking retard on neogaf said 'just wait for more experienced teams to do something with this'- the arrogance from people who don't know fuck all about hacking is unbelievable. This IS the most experienced people working on hacking consoles - who the fuck else are you waiting for? Supercard team or some other random Chinese groups who can only steal European/US hacker's methods?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 12, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> I'm reading other sites and people are clueless about the possibilities of the cart. Retards on this forum have totally misled people. So help spread the facts - this cart DOES UTILIZE A FIRMWARE HACK. And it does it at KERNEL level. It's not 'dead on arrival', it's not limited to 1:1 reading of games, it's not going to be entirely useless in future - ALL of these things can be fixed in time with more work on the firmware hacking. It's just very complex but it will be done. Updates do not entirely stop future possibilities, this cart will become more and more useful in the future i assure you.
> 
> Also one fucking retard on neogaf said 'just wait for more experienced teams to do something with this'- the arrogance from people who don't know fuck all about hacking is unbelievable. This IS the most experienced people working on hacking consoles - who the fuck else are you waiting for? Supercard team or some other random Chinese groups who can only steal European/US hacker's methods?


 

So because of a few people, everyone is suddenly a fucking retard?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> So because of a few people, everyone is suddenly a fucking retard?


He's always yelling about something or another. Just ignore him.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 12, 2013)

So what happens if you leave the gateway in after a reboot? Does it just not show up until you rerun the exploit? Or do you need to take the gateway out, run the exploit and then put it back?


----------



## Devin (Aug 12, 2013)

Armadillo said:


> So what happens if you leave the gateway in after a reboot? Does it just not show up until you rerun the exploit? Or do you need to take the gateway out, run the exploit and then put it back?


 

Doesn't show up, you can leave it in and it'll show up once you run the exploit.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 12, 2013)

Devin said:


> Doesn't show up, you can leave it in and it'll show up once you run the exploit.


 
Thanks. With the recent region break, think I'll be getting one now. Glad I kept my 3ds on 4.5.


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 12, 2013)

Devin, can you confirm the possibility of updating the 3ds with a ROM?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol, they made progress on my birthday... this video must me made for me


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 12, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Lol, they made progress on my birthday... this video must me made for me


 

Don't be ridiculous!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Don't be ridiculous!


 
Psh, you don't know that. I asked them for a review sample for my birthday so this must be their answer :], I get GW version 2.0 as a gift


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 12, 2013)

Ahhh, right. A "review sample."  LOL Happy birthday though.


----------



## Aeodan (Aug 12, 2013)

One simple question, but what shows up in the Activity Log for the Gateway3ds? Like does it show the game I have on the sd and change accordingly?  Just wondering because I like to keep track of the play times of my games. 

I hope I made sense lol. It's 3 A.M here and I'm tired.


----------



## mon0 (Aug 12, 2013)

I posted an article. Firmware Spoofing (Play games that require higher firmware than 4.5)
and also Multi Region support:

http://nforush.net/consolenews/detail/gateway-3ds-firmware-spoofing-and-multi-region-support.html

Awesome progress.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 12, 2013)

when that's working than....


----------



## Schaapje82 (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone got a copy of the resellers list? The site seems to be down and I was thinking of ordering.


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 12, 2013)

Aeodan said:


> One simple question, but what shows up in the Activity Log for the Gateway3ds? Like does it show the game I have on the sd and change accordingly?  Just wondering because I like to keep track of the play times of my games.
> 
> I hope I made sense lol. It's 3 A.M here and I'm tired.


It should show up like a normal game.


----------



## Jstone (Aug 12, 2013)

In the video they demonstrate the Gateway working on an AnimalCrossing 3DS XL special edition weren't they shipped with FW 5.1? If that's the case and they get the gateway working on 5.x and 6.x this will be an instant buy for me!


----------



## xyzmanas (Aug 12, 2013)

Jstone said:


> In the video they demonstrate the Gateway working on an AnimalCrossing 3DS XL special edition weren't they shipped with FW 5.1? If that's the case and they get the gateway working on 5.x and 6.x this will be an instant buy for me!


 
no, it meant that they were able to spoof the FW required by the game to work on the 3ds, but the original FW was still 4.5.


----------



## TheBlueSky (Aug 12, 2013)

Schaapje82 said:


> Anyone got a copy of the resellers list? The site seems to be down and I was thinking of ordering.


 
Uhm.... http://webcache.googleusercontent.c....gateway-3ds.com/resellers.html&hl=en&strip=1


----------



## tecra_a8 (Aug 12, 2013)

xyzmanas said:


> no, it meant that they were able to spoof the FW required by the game to work on the 3ds, but the original FW was still 4.5.


 

wait, the animal crossing 3DS XL in the video is running donkey kong: country returns which doesn't need 5.1right? but the 3DS itself is pre-installed with 5.1, so that means gateway will support 5.x in their upcoming firmware???????/ O.O


----------



## WhiteMaze (Aug 12, 2013)

iNFiNiTY said:


> I'm reading other sites and people are clueless about the possibilities of the cart. Retards on this forum have totally misled people. So help spread the facts - this cart DOES UTILIZE A FIRMWARE HACK. And it does it at KERNEL level. It's not 'dead on arrival', it's not limited to 1:1 reading of games, it's not going to be entirely useless in future - ALL of these things can be fixed in time with more work on the firmware hacking. It's just very complex but it will be done. Updates do not entirely stop future possibilities, this cart will become more and more useful in the future i assure you.
> 
> Also one fucking retard on neogaf said 'just wait for more experienced teams to do something with this'- the arrogance from people who don't know fuck all about hacking is unbelievable. This IS the most experienced people working on hacking consoles - who the fuck else are you waiting for? Supercard team or some other random Chinese groups who can only steal European/US hacker's methods?


 
Very true.

Funny how rumors spread so fast back in the original Gateway topic.


----------



## RenegadeKid (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Devin for this preview^^

Got mine yesterday, and it's just awesome


----------



## morrison22 (Aug 13, 2013)

I preordered mine from modchipsdirect. I wonder when I'll receive mine... Anyone get any emails or anything from them?


----------



## hhs (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw crap... My girlfriend's 3ds is 4.4. Anyone know if it works on that or just 4.1.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Aug 14, 2013)

hhs said:


> Aw crap... My girlfriend's 3ds is 4.4. Anyone know if it works on that or just 4.1.


It works on firmwares 4.1-4.5. She's fine.


----------



## innercy (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys. Can I replace the white case with the black one? I would really love to use the black case instead.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 16, 2013)

innercy said:


> Guys. Can I replace the white case with the black one? I would really love to use the black case instead.


 
Not easily because the white one's components come through the case.


----------



## Anfroid (Aug 16, 2013)

tecra_a8 said:


> wait, the animal crossing 3DS XL in the video is running donkey kong: country returns which doesn't need 5.1right? but the 3DS itself is pre-installed with 5.1, so that means gateway will support 5.x in their upcoming firmware???????/ O.O


it was posted earlier that the animal crossing 3ds in the video is actually a Korean unit (I think) which came with 4.5. So as of this moment no 5.1 support yet.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 16, 2013)

f9232275 said:


> it was posted earlier that the animal crossing 3ds in the video is actually a Korean unit (I think) which came with 4.5. So as of this moment no 5.1 support yet.


 
Animal crossing New Leaf was out in Asia in 2012


----------

